# [SOLVED] How to use "Rock Band" usb Logitech microphone?

## ab3ap

If anyone has the USB 'Rock Band' microphone (from the Wii game) working, can you please let me know what steps are needed?

Machine info is:

```
Linux ab3ap 3.0.4-gentoo #4 SMP Sat Sep 3 16:47:58 EDT 2011 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

 and is set up as ~x86.

Here is where I'm at at the moment:

```
mm@ab3ap ~ $ lsusb

[...]

Bus 002 Device 019: ID 046d:0a03 Logitech, Inc. Logitech USB Microphone
```

which looks promising.  From /var/log/messages:

```
Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34546.957068] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0008

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34546.957338] hub 2-1:1.0: port 3, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.061212] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.072135] hub 2-1:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.133960] usb 2-1.3: new full speed USB device number 19 using ehci_hcd

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.144925] hub 2-1:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.218620] usb 2-1.3: ep0 maxpacket = 8

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.221830] usb 2-1.3: skipped 4 descriptors after interface

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.221833] usb 2-1.3: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.221835] usb 2-1.3: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.222076] usb 2-1.3: default language 0x0409

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.223075] usb 2-1.3: udev 19, busnum 2, minor = 146

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.223077] usb 2-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=0a03

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.223079] usb 2-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.223081] usb 2-1.3: Product: Logitech USB Microphone

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.223083] usb 2-1.3: Manufacturer: Logitech

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.223147] usb 2-1.3: usb_probe_device

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.223150] usb 2-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.223947] usb 2-1.3: adding 2-1.3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.223976] usb 2-1.3: adding 2-1.3:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Sep  4 18:50:40 ab3ap kernel: [34547.223999] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '019'

```

Yet software I've tried is otherwise unaware of the microphone:

```
mm@ab3ap ~ $ arecord -l

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]

  Subdevices: 2/2

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1

```

and similarly audacity in Edit -> Preferences -> Recording doesn't display the microphone.

I'm hoping to use this to make pre-recorded messages for ham radio.  Not having it isn't a show stopper but I'd like to give it a try if possible.

Thanks very much,

MikeLast edited by ab3ap on Mon Sep 05, 2011 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

You need to enable the ALSA USB audio driver in your kernel.

```
Device Drivers  --->

   <*> Sound card support  --->

      <*>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

         [*]   USB sound devices  --->

            <M>   USB Audio/MIDI driver
```

----------

## ab3ap

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> You need to enable the ALSA USB audio driver in your kernel.

 

So simple in hindsight (it always is) - many thanks!  I spent all time in USB options and not soundcard.

Thanks again,

Mike

----------

